# IP Adresse auslesen



## Mr.E (4. September 2001)

kennt von euch wer ein java skript mit dem man die IP eines besuchers auslesen kann und diese dann auf der site angezeigt wird?


----------



## SINAC (4. September 2001)

*Hmm..*

HHmmm...
N Script kann ich jetzt auf die schnelle nich, aber
ich hab mir ma n Guestbook so umgeschrieben, dass das geht.
Wenn ích Zeit hab poste ich den Code ma.
Hoffe das hilft!


----------



## Mr.E (5. September 2001)

Ich bin über jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## Deemax (5. September 2001)

*ip auslesen*

Mit Javascript geht das so einfach nicht, du benötigst dazu zum Beispiel Perl, PHP oder ASP. Dort gibs Befehle die die IP ermitteln können. Diesen kannst du dann auch wenn du sie im Javascriptbereich brauchst einfach übergeben.


----------



## Mr.E (5. September 2001)

ich hätt da ja auch was gefunden, ein java script, das aber anscheinend nur mit dem netscape funktioniert... aber wer surft den noch mit netscape? die mehrheit steht doch hinter mit dem internet explorer, aber egal... das ist eine reine streitsache... ich möcht jedenfalls, dass das script bei beiden funktioniert.

hier mal das script für den netscape

<script>window.onerror=null;document.write(java.net.InetAddress.getLocalHost().getHostAddress())</script>

kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Klon (7. September 2001)

Auszug aus dem TEAMON Forum (SelfHTML Distributor):

(JAVASCRIPT) IP/Hostname anzeigen
von: Christian,  C.Home@gmx.at
geschrieben am: 10.3.2000, 16:03 Uhr

Mit einem Script
<script language="JavaScript">
document.write(InetAddress.getLocalHost().getHostAddress())
</script>
wird die IP des Client-Rechners dargestellt - aber nur im Netscape!
Frage: Was muß ich machen, daß Hostname und IP-Addresse sowohl im NS als auch im IE dargestellt werden?

THX
Christian 



(JAVASCRIPT) IP/Hostname anzeigen
von: Michael Neuhaus,  michael.neuhaus@gmx.de
geschrieben am: 10.3.2000, 20:26 Uhr

Hallo Christian,

soweit mir bekannt ist, funktioniert das verwenden von JAVA-Klassen
innerhalb von JavaScript nur im Netscape, der IE unterstützt solche
Aufrufe nicht.

Lösungsvorschlag: Ein kleines Java-Applet schreiben, das läuft dann
mit allen JAVA-Fähigen Browsern.

-> Denn... der Aufruf Inet.Address.get.....usw. ist aus einem
   Java-Packages.

Ciao,
Michael

»» Mit einem Script
»» <script language="JavaScript">
»» document.write(InetAddress.getLocalHost().getHostAddress())
»» </script>
»» wird die IP des Client-Rechners dargestellt - aber nur im Netscape!
»» Frage: Was muß ich machen, daß Hostname und IP-Addresse sowohl im NS als auch im IE dargestellt werden?
»» 
»» THX
»» Christian


Link: http://www.teamone.de/selfhtml/sfarchiv/2000_1/t11190.htm

Beste Grüße, 
Klon


----------

